# réduire la résolution d'une vidéo pour ipod



## GABREILMOLO (17 Mars 2010)

Bonjour j'éssai de faire rentrer une video sur mon ipod mais la résolution est trop grande
Il me faut du 640x480 ou moins. quelqu'un sait comment réduire la résolution d'une video sur mac ( bien sur )


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2010)

HandBrake


----------



## Vijay (17 Mars 2010)

Personnellement j'utilise Xilisoft Video Converter, mais il y a aussi iPod Video Converter par exemple.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Mars 2010)

C'est juste des trucs pour PC alors qu'il précise qu'il a un Mac mais a part ça tout va bien...


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est juste des trucs pour PC alors qu'il précise qu'il a un Mac mais a part ça tout va bien...


 

Et ça c'est quoi?? 
	
	



```
[URL]http://www.xilisoft.com/video-converter-mac.html[/URL]
```
 
Et ça aussi c'est quoi?? 
	
	



```
[URL]http://www.mp4converter.net/ipod-video-converter-mac.html[/URL]
```
 
 A part ça faudrait penser à verrifier non? Pour un membre expérimenté comme toi je suis étonné de tes propos! Ce sont les deux que j'ai été ammené à utiliser et je suis bien sous mac!!


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Et ça c'est quoi??


C'est cher.


----------



## Vijay (18 Mars 2010)

Certes c'est cher mais c'est pour MAC. Ou l'art de ne pas reconnaître ses torts!! M'enfin si notre Gabreilmolo à trouvé son bonheur c'est bien l'essentiel


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mars 2010)

C'est juste que HandBrake que j'ai cité est gratuit et fait ça parfaitement bien.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2010)

Je vais vous mettre d'accord. Moins cher et plus simple il y a iTunes.

Un clic droit sur la vidéo et ça encode pour iPod


----------



## GABREILMOLO (18 Mars 2010)

Xilisoft Video Converter est trés bien ais a cuse de la période d'essai les video sortent en 1 minutes, je me débroullrais , merci a tous


----------



## Bibabelou (29 Mars 2010)

perso, mon chouchou depuis toujours c'est iSquint...


----------

